# Breeding setup please help



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

So I have been keeping fish for a while, and would like to start breeding. I know a lot about the hobby, but am relatively new to breeding egg layers. I am on a pretty tight budget, but want to have more than one fish to breed ie multiple tanks. Right now, I have a empty 10g. My plan was to use 20g-40g foodsafe plastic bins,surrounded by a wooden support frame to make sure the plastic would not warp. The area I plan to use can fit 6. The filtration would be sponge filters all connected with tubing to an air pump, and heaters would be mounted from dowel rods inside the tubs to prevent contact with plastic. I have old lights I can easily mount for lighting. My question is will this work? I haven't really found anything on the intrnet, but researching the tubs proved they would not harm the fish. Thouhts?


----------



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh and budget is 250$


----------



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Sorry it took so long. YES, it will work. I don't know where you are setting these up at, but if you can make it a semi-confined space a space heater will work better and cheaper than heaters. A couple of tips to help you. First, elevate the containers or siphoning will be a problem, trust me I know. Secondly, the cheapest way to construct your stand / rack is cinder blocks and landscape rails. Use plywood in between each container to keep the sides from bowing, here again trust me I know!!!! I would also buy a cheap HOB and move it from tank to tank 1 day each per week.

If you're looking at something like angels this set up will work just fine. Any type of cichlid can be grown out in this set up. You can also do something like Endlers as 6-8 females and one male will fill a 40gal in six to eight months with no work on your part at all. Cory cats would also do great in this type of set up. 

If you have additional questions please feel free to P.M. me. Good luck


----------

